# Re-written renderer for The Speedcube Site



## speedcubesite (Aug 31, 2019)

For the last month or two I've been re-writing the renderer for The Speedcube Site, and it's finally been merged into master. I'd love for some people to try it out and give me their thoughts on how the new setup feels.

https://speedcube.site

And for the tech folk here, this is a birds eye view of what changed...

*State handling has been cleaned up a lot*
No more complex component refs, we now has a one-way-down data flow. Feel free to play around with it here...
https://speedcube.site/components?filter=puzzle

*3D objects are now just Vue components, and written as a simple scene graph*
This is a huge shift from how things previously were, and completely replaces the complex objects that used to handle this. Now everything is just a component, it's very similar to how frameworks like A-Frame work. It also lets us leverage Vue's reactivity system in our 3D rendering.
https://github.com/scottbedard/spee...e/cube/cube_stickers/cube_stickers.vue#L1-L83

*Multiple puzzles can now be rendered at once*
This opens the door to creating alg training games, tournaments, etc...

*Rendering is now done in a requestAnimationFrame loop, greatly improving performance*
Performance is now good enough on mobile devices that support for touch gestures can be added

If anyone is interested in this sort of stuff, I'd love an extra set of hands to help implement some of the other features I've got my eyes on! Just get in touch and I'll help you get a dev environment set up so you can start hacking around on it


----------



## speedcubesite (Sep 7, 2019)

Sorry to bump my own thread, but with the new renderer I was able to work on the home and records pages. If anyone could give me some thoughts on the new design I would really appreciate it, web design is witchcraft to me. I'm getting ready to bring the site out of the public beta and throw the first tournament, and I want everything to feel nice and polished 

https://speedcube.site (you'll need to be logged out to see the home page)
https://speedcube.site/records


----------

